
Honest PVS-Studio Review by an Ordinary Programmer - osopanda
http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0435/
======
Bino
Good review, I wish they supported clang and gcc on Linux as coverty does. Any
plans? I be the first to try!

~~~
Tatyanazaxarova
Yes. PVS-Studio confesses its love for Linux:
[http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0415/](http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0415/)

